# Lockups ...

## TwoCows77

This problem is driving me insane.

I am hating gentoo and Linux alltogether.

I went into the bios and disabled ACPI after reading posts about it.

I also DID NOT compile ACPI in the kernel ONLY APM cause nvidia drivers need it.

while installing UT2k4 off of the CDs. I dont get it. I copy 4 gigs of data from /mnt/e to /home/paul using nautilus and its fine. I do a cd copy and boom.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Linux version 2.6.5-gentoo-r1 (root@TwoCows) (gcc version 3.3.2 20031218 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.2-r5, propolice-3.3-7)) #3 Sun May 2 13:14:23 UTC 2004
> 
> BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
> ...

 

----------

## befortin

 *Quote:*   

> I am hating gentoo and Linux alltogether. 

 

Maybe that you should install Windows then?   :Wink: 

----------

## TwoCows77

 *befortin wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   I am hating gentoo and Linux alltogether.  
> 
> Maybe that you should install Windows then?  

 

you are too funny. I am just frusrtated with all the lockups.

----------

## cbradney

Its more than likely an nforce2 bug: as posted by Allen Martin from nvidia on LKML today:

From: 	Allen Martin <AMartin@nvidia.com>

To: 	linux-kernel@vger.kernel.org

Cc: 	Ross Dickson <ross@datscreative.com.au>, Len Brown <len.brown@intel.com>

Subject: 	RE: IO-APIC on nforce2 [PATCH] + [PATCH] for nmi_debug=1 + [PATCH] for idle=C1halt, 2.6.5

Date: 	Mon, 3 May 2004 15:09:46 -0700	

I'm happy to be able to make this information public to the Linux

community.  This information has been previously released to BIOS /

board vendors as an appnote, but in the interest of getting a workaround

into the hands of users the quickest we're making it public for possible

inclusion into the Linux kernel.

Problem:

C1 Halt Disconnect problem on nForce2 systems

Description:

A hang is caused when the CPU generates a very fast CONNECT/HALT cycle

sequence.

Workaround:

Set the SYSTEM_IDLE_TIMEOUT to 80 ns. This allows the state-machine and

timer to return to a proper state within 80 ns of the CONNECT and probe

appearing together.

Since the CPU will not issue another HALT within 80 ns of the initial

HALT, the failure condition is avoided.

This will require changing the value for register at bus:0 dev:0 func:0

offset 6c.

Chip   Current Value   New Value

C17       1F0FFF01     1F01FF01

C18D      9F0FFF01     9F01FF01

Northbridge chip version may be determined by reading the PCI revision

ID (offset  :Cool:  of the host bridge at bus:0 dev:0 func:0.  C1 or greater

is C18D.

I guess patches will arrive in kernels soon. There have been various patches for this stuff since 2.6.0test11 onLKML.

----------

## TwoCows77

I followed the tutorial HAYL has on the justlinux.com forums to disable devfs and while Hard drive operations are OK at the moment, My system DOES lockup when I try to install off of a CD. Namely UT2k4.

----------

## cbradney

Do you have BOTH APIC and Local APIC/IOAPIC turned off in the BIOS and kernel?

----------

## TwoCows77

 *cbradney wrote:*   

> Do you have BOTH APIC and Local APIC/IOAPIC turned off in the BIOS and kernel?

 

Yes in the kernel I do have those disabled.. HOWEVER, 

i have appended the option in lilo to turn off that option like so;

append="gentoo=nodevfs noacpi"

I have turned it off in the bios once and i still locked up. I turned it back on because win2k wouldnt boot without it.

----------

